# Fez 2 Cancelled Over Twitter Argument



## Patchouli (Jul 27, 2013)

*Fez 2 Cancelled Over Twitter Argument - Phil Fish Leaves Industry*



> Polytron, the studio behind the indie hit Fez, announced over its official Twitter that development on Fez II has been canceled. It appears to be related to a very heated Twitter argument between Polytron founder Phil Fish and an Internet personality who sharply criticized him today.
> 
> Marcus Beer, who editorializes under the "Annoyed Gamer" brand on GameTrailers, tore into Fish on that site's most recent "Invisible Walls" panel discussion. Beer's complaint with Fish centered, in his view, around Fish's unwillingness to comment on Microsoft's newest policies regarding independent development on Xbox One.
> 
> ...


----------



## deathgod (Jul 27, 2013)

WOW talk about a temper tantrum lool


----------



## Reyes (Jul 27, 2013)

Phil Fish has always been kinda of a douche.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2013)

deathgod said:


> WOW talk about a temper tantrum lool



[YOUTUBE]rKfwxCgrccs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2013)

What an amazing series of events.

It's hard to play the victim when your entire persona is an insufferable cunt, non stop.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2013)

Phil Fish, a huge fucking baby?

News of the century.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMSvqbVD_Ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2013)

of course


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 28, 2013)

CEO Kaz Hirai, never missing a fucking beat.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2013)

The power of twiter.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2013)

^     Twitter*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> CEO Kaz Hirai, never missing a fucking beat.



OH GOD


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2013)

I love this guy.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 28, 2013)

If you can't deal with criticism, then what the FUCK are you doing on the internet?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 28, 2013)

LOLmonty python, but EY YOU DONT FUCKIN MESS WITH MAH FINDING FORRESSTOR


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYpMxMPZ-Mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2013)

Both Fish and Blow are assholes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 28, 2013)

Hahahahaha       

No one gives a shit about this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lol. Some rich kid who's never seen violence, been given  everything, and thinks so highly of himself, scum like him should just die.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2013)

Fish a child in a man body.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 28, 2013)

Wtf is with your sig dude^


----------



## lacey (Jul 28, 2013)

The whole thing is so fucking pathetic, haha.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2013)

Goova said:


> No one gives a shit about this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lol. Some rich kid who's never seen violence, been given  everything, and thinks so highly of himself, scum like him should just die.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Jul 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYpMxMPZ-Mk[/YOUTUBE]


What a dick....


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYpMxMPZ-Mk[/YOUTUBE]



I remember when news of this interview first broke. If I'm remembering correctly, there was a bit of a discussion about it on these forums.

A large amount of us actually not only agreed with him, but applauded his bluntness, saying that his refusal to put on airs during the interview was a refreshing change of pace, especially since he was generally correct.

Then there were those of us (I being one of them) that said regardless of how right or wrong he was, he was still a *huge* dick.

I now look at this news and wonder how far the scale between the two parties has been tilted.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 28, 2013)

I hope Fish is looking around the Internet right now.

That should give him 2 years worth of period pains at once if my calculations are correct.


----------



## Inertia (Jul 28, 2013)

These are some unclassy people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYpMxMPZ-Mk[/YOUTUBE]



And he just quit? GOOD FUCKING RIDDANCE.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2013)

I am not going to defend Fish in here but I don't see the big deal of him quitting... Invisible Wall guys are really jerks..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 28, 2013)

"Like a Bitch".


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 28, 2013)

Marcus Beer lmao!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not going to defend Fish in here but I don't see the big deal of him quitting... Invisible Wall guys are really jerks..



Yeah. When you read the full article, him raging is somewhat understandable. As big as a prick as Fish portrays himself, Beer was being a straight up unadulterated, massive, smelly cunt.

He's an jerk, Fish is a jerk, this whole thing is just one huge jerk party.


*Spoiler*: __ 



giggity


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 28, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Yeah. When you read the full article, him raging is somewhat understandable. As big as a prick as Fish portrays himself, Beer was being a straight up unadulterated, massive, smelly cunt.
> 
> He's an jerk, Fish is a jerk, this whole thing is just one huge jerk party.
> 
> ...


But Beer outjerked another big jerk.

Which makes him the better man through unexplainable means.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 28, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Yeah. When you read the full article, him raging is somewhat understandable. As big as a prick as Fish portrays himself, Beer was being a straight up unadulterated, massive, smelly cunt.
> 
> He's an jerk, Fish is a jerk, this whole thing is just one huge jerk party.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I hate Fish's inflated ego as much as the next guy, but Beer really was being a massive prick. Hope the embarrassment gets fired. 

Two idiots from the industry gone in one day. Could you imagine?


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 28, 2013)

But yeah, Beer pretty much went full on retard. Sure, it resulted in a good result  () but he was being way more rude than critical. I probably would have just went on blast on his ass if I were Fish.

Unfortunately, Fish is useless himself, so good riddance to his punk ass.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Yeah, I hate Fish's inflated ego as much as the next guy, but Beer really was being a massive prick. Hope the embarrassment gets fired.
> 
> Two idiots from the industry gone in one day. Could you imagine?



He's a video game journalist. They've got diplomatic immunity to this type of shit.

Hell, a lot of the time, its lauded or even rewarded.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Yeah, I hate Fish's inflated ego as much as the next guy, but Beer really was being a massive prick. Hope the embarrassment gets fired.
> 
> Two idiots from the industry gone in one day. Could you imagine?



oh pleas ,Beer deserve praise.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2013)

^Exhibit A.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 28, 2013)

I like Marcus. He should stay.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2013)

Exhibit B


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2013)

Shirker said:


> ^Exhibit A.





Shirker said:


> Exhibit B


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 28, 2013)

Phil Fish is a great man and will go on to do more great things.

We should all be honored to have been able to play Fez and communicate with him on Twitter. He will return when the time is right.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2013)

^
Not sure if serious


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know Phil fish,so,why do you guys hate him?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 28, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Phil Fish is a great man and will go on to do more great things.
> 
> We should all be honored to have been able to play Fez and communicate with him on Twitter. He will return when the time is right.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I don't know Phil fish,so,why do you guys hate him?



He's mentally a woobie, his general assholeness gets spun the hell out by the gaming media like the class acts they are, he gets fucked with so he tries fucking with other people but it fails because hes a woobie, he also tries to do way to much and overcompensates or whatever. 

I dunno watch Indie Game the movie and see all them stupid blowfish tosslecakes


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 28, 2013)

I have yet to play Fez (don't know if I ever will), but it's a shame that Fish is so damn sensitive to everything. I feel sorry for him...but at the same time, I don't. He clearly experienced a horrible childhood to be the way he is, but that doesn't excuse his actions. Two wrongs don't make a right.

Fish is clearly both emotionally and mentally unstable, so he needs help ASAP. He doesn't need to come back to the gaming industry even if he completely changes, because he isn't tough enough to survive in it...and he learned that the hard way.

...And the ironic thing about all of this is that Fish will be remembered more as an internet meme than the creator of Fez. I don't know if that's hilarious or sad.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2013)

^
It's a little bit of both.


----------



## Takahashi (Jul 28, 2013)

I did a quick look to find other games he's made, and couldn't find any other than Fez.  I figured his ego would be somewhat justified, but I guess he's just a cunt who can't take criticism himself.  Just learned his name a short while ago, but I'm glad he's out


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I don't know Phil fish,so,why do you guys hate him?



Simply put: he comes of as an asshole. Is he an asshole? No one can say for sure, but whenever he opens his mouth during interviews or speaks on Twitter, the stuff he says tends to be on the dickish side.

He seemingly makes no effort to quell such accusations, so it's basically the common perception. This particular incident certainly doesn't help.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 29, 2013)

Man has always been a freaking drama queen. 

Remember him saying if he couldn't finish Fez he'd kill himself, dude needs help and takes his craft way too seriously.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the joke is that the entire article reads like it was written by Fish.

That and the comments are disabled.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 29, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think the joke is that the entire article reads like it was written by Fish.
> 
> That and the comments are disabled.


Yeah, the very last line alone makes it a bit obvious.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2013)

That's a great troll article.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 29, 2013)

fez sucked anyway


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 29, 2013)

Main character is really cute, I'll give him that.

But the gameplay? Eh....


----------



## lacey (Jul 29, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think the joke is that the entire article reads like it was written by Fish.
> 
> That and the comments are disabled.



Brilliance.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2013)

This article got it right.


----------

